# Bilderserie nach Schema bearbeiten



## dimmee (31. März 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe viele Bilder, die alle in der Größe verkleinert und im Kontrast heller gestellt werden müssen. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dies nicht immer einzelnd, sondern als Standardprozess (alle auf einmal) zu bearbeiten. Habe bei Photoshop leider nichts Derartiges gefunden, vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen.

Danke und Gruß
dimmee


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (31. März 2006)

Hi,
doch es gibt eine Stabelverarbeitung in PS. Du must dir erst einmal eine Aktion mit den Dingen die gemacht werden sollen erstellen und dann über die Stapelverarbeitung mit ausgewähltem Ordner oder Dateien ausführen lassen.

Gruß


----------



## dimmee (31. März 2006)

Es klappt, du bist toll!

Vielen Dank


----------

